
Hello, and welcome to libh2o - fanf2
https://powerdns.org/libh2o/
======
rajeshpant
I want to find the guy who wrote this documentation :

"H2O is a powerful web server used and developed by Fastly" \- Ok.

"H2O is a new generation HTTP server that provides quicker response to users
with less CPU utilization when compared to older generation of web servers" \-
Great

This is where it becomes cringy : "H2O as a web server is very impressive and
is seeing more and more use"

more

"I have used more web server frameworks than is reasonable. libh2o is by far
the most impressive effort "

"The H2O maintainers are incredibly friendly and helpful."

I scrolled half the page and still doesn't provide any useful information.

If you happen to write or own any documentation. Please don't use filler use
marketing language. Please.

~~~
ahubert
Hi Rajesh, thank you for your thoughtful critique of my documentation efforts!
I took a look at the sentences that are hurting you. The first part is from
H2O's mission statement, which is clearly quoted. H2O is very impressive and
is seeing more and more use. The h2o maintainers are indeed very friendly and
helpful. But perhaps that is because I approached them with respect and did
not hate them for their mission statement? We may never know. If you have
anything useful to add, the document can be edited through
[https://github.com/ahupowerdns/hello-
libh2o](https://github.com/ahupowerdns/hello-libh2o)

~~~
rajeshpant
Thank you very much for replying. I will take a look at the docs & github repo
more closely and provide suggestions.

------
bhauer
h2o certainly delivers on its promise of performance. In terms of request
routing and HTTP fundamentals, it's among the fastest [1]. Check out the h2o
implementation of the TechEmpower Fortunes test [2] to get a feel for
something slightly more complex.

[1]
[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r17&hw=...](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r17&hw=ph&test=plaintext)

[2]
[https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/blob/mast...](https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/blob/master/frameworks/C/h2o/src/fortune.c)

~~~
weberc2
I'm a little surprised to see it performing worse than some Go, Java, and C#
webservers. I wonder why that is (presumably less optimized)? Not that it
matters since the HTTP server is not going to be the bottleneck of any real
application. Still, a curiosity.

------
atonse
How does h2o compare to Caddy? I like the ease of use of caddy.

------
sureaboutthis
Well, now I'm confused. I've been using this h2o server for a year now:
[https://h2o.examp1e.net/](https://h2o.examp1e.net/)

Methinks there may be a naming issue here.

EDIT: So I clicked around and it looks like the same thing. Perhaps a
collaboration. I need to further investigate.

~~~
renchap
libh2o is a library, h2o is a full fledged webserver using libh2o. They are
both made by the same people and released together.

Having all the core features in a library allow any developer to use libh2o to
easily add a webserver to their program.

note: this is explained in the first part of the link.

------
shocks
This is literally just a text document.

Why do I see a blank page unless I enable JavaScript? :(

~~~
lmz
Answer is in the footer: [http://casual-effects.com/markdeep/](http://casual-
effects.com/markdeep/)

Those who want the text can just View Source I guess.

~~~
jimktrains2
> Markdeep is a technology for writing plain text documents that will look
> good in any web browser, whether local or remote.

Funny thing is that it doesn't look good at all on my Android phone.

------
the_duke
Anyone using h2o in production and can give some insight?

~~~
sureaboutthis
I've been using h2o for about a year for several clients in my web dev
business. It's fast, build for H/2, built-in security that's optional in other
servers, lightweight and so on.

I was taken by surprise by this as shown in my other comment so I need to read
more to see what happened here.

------
mckirk
"libh2o is written in C"... Somewhat sad to see that in this day and age.

~~~
jvtbatman
What is sad about using C? I'm using plenty of C programs/applicactions/tools
each day which work great!

~~~
mckirk
It works, there's no question about that. But it is also a language that's
obviously very hard to write correct code in, considering the myriads of CVEs
out there. Since we've got languages like Rust now, you don't really need to
sacrifice performance for security anymore, which is why it's sad to see a
project that could have "gone with the times" instead going with the old-but-
tried approach.

